# How much food is too much



## JakeSnyder (Mar 18, 2019)

I have a almost 20 week old male vizsla who is getting about 4 cups a day (almost the same as my 90lbs lab) and still looks very skinny. He is getting 2 cups twice a day but is still very ”ribby.” I think it’s due too him growing so much lately but want to make sure I’m not starving him.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

What's the food?

The recommended amounts are really just that, you need to adjust based on what he looks like. A little ribby is fine, but you shouldn't see his spine protruding nor his hip bones when looked at from above.


----------



## JakeSnyder (Mar 18, 2019)

I am feeding him Purina one smart blend large breed puppy formula. He is a very active pup and I am wanting to increase his food but don’t want to over feed him.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/purina-one-smartblend/

Pick a 5 star kibble.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

While it's not a food I would feed, I don't always go by dog food advisor. You might try one with a little more fat, and protein.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Since my 20-month old male V is an OMAD (one meal a day picky eater) I have to pack as much punch in each meal as possible. I've worked very closely with the reps from Annamaet (a food I've been using for 10+ years) and they recommended this: http://www.annamaet.com/products/Extra_Formula

He's been very happy with it and not as ribby as before. Still only weighs 48-50 pounds, but definitely "looks" better. It's only been about half a bag total so far, so I'll keep a close eye on him regarding proper weight gain, etc.

If that one doesn't work, they recommended this one which has even more protein and healthy fats: http://www.annamaet.com/products/Ultra_Formula

It is no secret and I am not shy about suggesting Annamaet her on this forum. I am not affiliated with them in any way, just LOVE their food line and their customer service is over the top. Ole school family owned business that hasn't been compromised by a cooperate buyout like other brands. Not to mention, their grain free line completely solved a two-year odyssey of a food allergy with my lab, when even our local vet couldn't figure it out.

FWIW


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

+1 for Annamaet, used it and the results were great. Currently use Nature's Variety Instinct original https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/natures-variety-instinct-dog-food-dry/

One of the very few meat based kibbles and 38% protein which Vizslas as Ferraris really do best with.

Independent sites like Dogfoodadvisor.com list the ingredients and then discuss them thereby providing an unbiased review of ingredients and purpose for what otherwise is really a bewildering choice in foods. With the availability of cheap internet pricing, you can get virtually any food delivered to your door within a couple days, so there's no need to feed an inferior food, regardless of name recognition.


----------



## Wasatch Vizsla (Jan 19, 2019)

I have the same situation with our 16 week old. I'm considering changing her food to something more calorie dense. We weigh her weekly and adjust the amount of food she's getting. Based on an online pet food calculation to figure out approximately how many k/Cal a dog should be getting (age , activity level, and weight). I've never had a puppy this lean. 
She looks great at some angles and starving in others. 

Here's some pics from yesterday.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Wasatch Vizsla said:


> I have the same situation with our 16 week old. I'm considering changing her food to something more calorie dense. We weigh her weekly and adjust the amount of food she's getting. Based on an online pet food calculation to figure out approximately how many k/Cal a dog should be getting (age , activity level, and weight). I've never had a puppy this lean.
> She looks great at some angles and starving in others.
> 
> Here's some pics from yesterday.


Lovely headpiece, but waaaay too skinny! What are you feeding her and how much?

I'm all for science, but the best science is what you can just see, K/cals notwithstanding. So, if she's too thin, increase the amount by a 1/2 cup per serving.


----------



## Wasatch Vizsla (Jan 19, 2019)

gingerling said:


> Lovely headpiece, but waaaay too skinny! What are you feeding her and how much?
> 
> I'm all for science, but the best science is what you can just see, K/cals notwithstanding. So, if she's too thin, increase the amount by a 1/2 cup per serving.



I agree. too skinny. I've included a few more pics from today. it really does depend on angle and lighting. She's on 4Health Puppy. Here are the first few ingredients: Lamb, lamb meal, cracked pearled barley, ground white rice, peas, egg product, chicken fat... It's 342 k/Cal per cup. She grows at least 1# or more a week. She's exactly 25# now. She's getting 3-3.5 cups per day. Lately she hasn't been finishing meals (fed twice a day). Just this week I added 2 pumps of salmon oil daily. She also gets treats and peanut butter. She was dewormed about a month ago as a preventative (panacur). She gets walks and off leash time twice a day. About 45min-1hour each time. Plus who knows how much play time with our kids. I'm open to suggestions but prefer to avoid grain free. I'd never heard of the Annamaet brand. Maybe that's the way to go? the other food I'm considering is a puppy food from Nutrisource. It's 534 k/Cal per cup. First ingredients are Chicken meal, chicken, brown rice, white rice, fish meal (a source of fish oil), oatmeal, chicken fat and so on.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Wasatch Vizsla said:


> I agree. too skinny. I've included a few more pics from today. it really does depend on angle and lighting. She's on 4Health Puppy. Here are the first few ingredients: Lamb, lamb meal, cracked pearled barley, ground white rice, peas, egg product, chicken fat... It's 342 k/Cal per cup. She grows at least 1# or more a week. She's exactly 25# now. She's getting 3-3.5 cups per day. Lately she hasn't been finishing meals (fed twice a day). Just this week I added 2 pumps of salmon oil daily. She also gets treats and peanut butter. She was dewormed about a month ago as a preventative (panacur). She gets walks and off leash time twice a day. About 45min-1hour each time. Plus who knows how much play time with our kids. I'm open to suggestions but prefer to avoid grain free. I'd never heard of the Annamaet brand. Maybe that's the way to go? the other food I'm considering is a puppy food from Nutrisource. It's 534 k/Cal per cup. First ingredients are Chicken meal, chicken, brown rice, white rice, fish meal (a source of fish oil), oatmeal, chicken fat and so on.


This is a food I've never heard of, where'd you? And why are you using it, especially if you do not like the results? Lamb as a first ingredient sounds nice, but that's mostly water. Lamb meal is a good protein source, but then there's 3 grains/cereals, peas, and then some vague egg "Product". Eggs are a good source of many things, but "Product"? 

I don't want to necessarily get into reviewing people's food choices, but nutrition is super important during puppyhood for development purposes, you (And they) only get one shot at that. So, if the food isn't giving the results you want (and the pics confirm this) switch over to a 5 star food, read the ingredients and learn about them on dogfoodadvisor.com I think looking at K/cal is missing the point, at 3-3.5 cups per day, she should look better than she does.

For comparison purposes, read this: https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/natures-variety-instinct-dog-food-dry/ Not necessarily the duck formula, but all of them, which you can rotate.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Wasatch Vizsla said:


> I agree. too skinny. I've included a few more pics from today. it really does depend on angle and lighting. She's on 4Health Puppy. Here are the first few ingredients: Lamb, lamb meal, cracked pearled barley, ground white rice, peas, egg product, chicken fat... It's 342 k/Cal per cup. She grows at least 1# or more a week. She's exactly 25# now. She's getting 3-3.5 cups per day. Lately she hasn't been finishing meals (fed twice a day). Just this week I added 2 pumps of salmon oil daily. She also gets treats and peanut butter. She was dewormed about a month ago as a preventative (panacur). She gets walks and off leash time twice a day. About 45min-1hour each time. Plus who knows how much play time with our kids. I'm open to suggestions but prefer to avoid grain free. I'd never heard of the Annamaet brand. Maybe that's the way to go? the other food I'm considering is a puppy food from Nutrisource. It's 534 k/Cal per cup. First ingredients are Chicken meal, chicken, brown rice, white rice, fish meal (a source of fish oil), oatmeal, chicken fat and so on.


I think she looks good.
I don't see any hip, or back bones showing in the pictures.


----------



## Walt Watson (Apr 2, 2019)

Hello, you can try to feed your pet with some probiotic preparations. Maybe you can change his status. I have encountered similar problems before.


----------

